# egg share with PCOS question



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am hoping to do egg share and have been reading the info sent from LWC about it. It says there as part of the criteria that people  will not be accepted with untreated PCOS.

Does anyone know anything about this? 

I used to have very irregular periods but for the last 4 years ish I have had regular monthly periods and I am pretty sure that I ovulate monthly. Does anyone know if I would still need treatment I am not on any and would rather not if I don't need to.

I happen to be seeing my GP tomorrow so could ask then about starting tx if this is what I need to do. So if anyone can help that would be great!
Thanks
Bingbong


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

cant say I know about that clinic, but I know the Lister clinic let you ES while having PCO.  Best of luck xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hiya! 

I have PCO and I started all my investigations at Birmingham womens hospital-however, they flatly refused to let me egg share due to PCO.  Am now D/R for egg share at another Midlands clinic so it really depends on the individual clinic.  I've never had any kind of treatment for my PCO although I know there are varying degrees of it.  Not sure if this helps?

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi there,

I have PCOS and am egg sharing at LWC. They were they only clinic in my area which would accept me with PCOS. They have been great.

Good luck!!


----------



## stars and fishes (Mar 30, 2009)

When I spoke to the Darlington LWC clinic they told me it'd depend on test results and individual assessment but that PCOS wouldn't rule me out - I'm still waiting for my first consultation with them though so that's about all I know so far. The only treatment I've had has been with Metformin which has worked pretty well as far as I know, but it had nasty side effects for me... Asking your GP probably can't do any harm though!


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks guys,

good to hear your experiences! I still don't know what they mean but I hope that when it comes to it they are happy and accept me. 



bingbong


----------

